# When can I expect EOI with 70 points for 190



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, 
I have applied for EOI with the below details. 
Can I expect an invite in 190 with-in a month with 70 points?
As I will be loosing 5 points after 20th Nov. Kindly advice. 

ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS: Applied - 3-Oct-2017 -- Result-Awaiting
189 (60 Points) 190 (70 Points) NSW and Victoria 
English Language Points :10 ( PTE-A - 26-Sep-2017)
Experience Points: 10 (5 years)
Age Points: 30 (32 age)
Education: 15 (Masters Major in Computing)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I think you meant 189 (65 points)

Nobody can say for sure when you can expect an invite for 190, and every state have their own criteria to shortlist whom they invite (could be: preference to those with a job offer from an employer in their state, more English scores, older EOIs, etc). You should subscribe to state specific threads on this forum and understand the current trends and timelines.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Bhavis01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for EOI with the below details.
> 
> ...




My cousin was invited with 70 points for 189 within a week after putting EOI. You should get it too for 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Bullet2424 said:


> My cousin was invited with 70 points for 189 within a week after putting EOI. You should get it too for 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wrong information :blah:


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Nava_babu said:


> wrong information :blah:




Why would I give wrong info brother ? Its been almost an year since I’ve arrived in AUSTRALIA. Is there a need for me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Bullet2424 said:


> Why would I give wrong info brother ? Its been almost an year since I’ve arrived in AUSTRALIA. Is there a need for me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is because for 189, especially for OPs ANZSCO, 65 is the new 60 these days and hence there are many in the state sponsorship pool with 65+5 (70 points) and they too are finding it difficult to get state sponsorship. Gone are the days (from our times) when it was easy to get state sponsorship with 60+5 or even 55+5 and 189 with 60 points.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It is because for 189, especially for OPs ANZSCO, 65 is the new 60 these days and hence there are many in the state sponsorship pool with 65+5 (70 points) and they too are finding it difficult to get state sponsorship. Gone are the days (from our times) when it was easy to get state sponsorship with 60+5 or even 55+5 and 189 with 60 points.



Did you read my first post? He was invited with 70 points for 189 category (not 190) and for the same software engineer code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

I know lot of my friends who have got 189 invites within a months who had points 70+ in the Software Engineer occupation. 
190 is bit tricky with 70 points I guess


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Bullet2424 said:


> Did you read my first post? He was invited with 70 points for 189 category (not 190) and for the same software engineer code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I read and understood about your cousin who had 70 points for 189. OP has 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, so it is going to be a very long wait for him to get an invitation for 189 (most likely at least a year) and uncertain amount of time for 190.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I read and understood about your cousin who had 70 points for 189. OP has 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190, so it is going to be a very long wait for him to get an invitation for 189 (most likely at least a year) and uncertain amount of time for 190.




I am not following the trends these days for fresh invitations. However, i told whatever happened in my cousin’s case. Its just the info to the questioner. I got the invite for 190 with 70 within 1 month last year. 

May be this is not the case this year around atleast for ICT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

